# April Fools' Day



## GDPR (Apr 1, 2017)

So,it's the first day of April,which means people will be playing jokes on me and pranking me today.I think I am prepared for it though ,and hopefully won't fall for any of it.

I loathe this day.I don't enjoy it.It makes me think of when I was a child and my Mom pointed at the floor by my feet and started yelling "SPIDER" and I started jumping trying to dodge it and ended up spraining my ankle and crying while she laughed so hard at me.NOT FUNNY!(weird how my ankle is hurting right now just from writing that).

But I have to admit,I have pulled my share of jokes and pranks on other people through the years,it's funny when it's other people.

Does the rest of the world consider this "April Fools' Day" too and celebrate with jokes and pranks?



---------- Post Merged at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 01:00 PM ----------

I guess it's not true that I 'loathe' this day or don't enjoy it,because although I don't like jokes and pranks being pulled on me,I do enjoy being the jokester and prankster.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 1, 2017)

I wouldn't say I loathe April Fools' Day. I just think it's really really dumb. Even as a child I thought it was stupid.

Then again, I don't think pranks are funny. Most of them are designed to scare or upset another person and I just don't see the humor in that.

Typing it "out loud" just now, that sounds sanctimonious. Maybe it is. But it's truly how I've always felt about April Fools' Day.


----------



## MHealthJo (Apr 1, 2017)

I think around much of the developed world it's known, but it seems to just really depend on each place and each family or group of friends in terms of whether anyone does anything about it. 

I definitely don't know how I feel about playing too much of a prank on young kids, or about doing really horrible stressful or upsetting ones or anything!! hahah. If I ever had the effort or energy to do anything like this I'd certainly think hard about who I would and wouldn't do anything like this to, as well. Also not sure I'm a fan of media reporting false news or joke news on this day, blah.


P.S. Here, have some nuts from this can of nuts.


----------



## GDPR (Apr 1, 2017)

I just like harmless jokes and pranks,like telling my husband one year I was pregnant,or today telling him his Mother called while he was out to let us know she won the lottery.

I do despise the scary,upsetting jokes some people like to pull.I have PTSD,they don't go over well at all.

I did some online shopping this morning and found some really good deals,I am worried I will get an email from the company saying "haha,Aoril fools,you owe $100 ,or something like that.I actually gave myself anxiety thinking about that happening because the deals were almost too good to be true.

---------- Post Merged at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 03:03 PM ----------

*I guess the year I told my husband I was pregnant wasn't really harmless,I still remember the look on his face and the sweat that suddenly started dripping off his forehead*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 1, 2017)

LIT said:


> *I guess the year I told my husband I was pregnant wasn't really harmless,I still remember the look on his face and the sweat that suddenly started dripping off his forehead*



And the three hours in emergency while the nurses and doctors taught him how to breathe again?


----------



## gooblax (Apr 1, 2017)

I've always thought it ranged from silly to annoying. Thankfully have never been in an environment where anyone has done any pranks aside from saying a random untrue statement.
Usually have to do a double-take when reading online news on April 2nd, since a lot of it is sourced from later time zones and I'd already turned off my mental April Fools filter... The perils of being in GMT+10hrs


----------

